# Official Hot Set TV Show Discussion?



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Did anyone else get a chance to watch Hot Set after Face Off tonight? I'm thinking that this will be a weekly DVR denizen at my house, because we can all use this show as a way to get ideas for sets and scenery.

Please feel free to discuss.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, I watched. I've never really enjoyed Face Off as much as others, because I like set design. So, I'm really excited about this new show.

I did not like the person who won last night. I was voting for the other contestant. Don't want to give away any spoilers today. I'll spoil it tomorrow.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Haven't watched it yet, husband set it up to on the dvr for me! Problem is now I can't watch it until he can. He has actually gotten into Face Off with me and is interested in Hot Set now.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I love Face Off and make-up design, but I'm with Jaybo in that I also love set design—Geiger's Alien is still one of the best movie monsters out there, but the film itself would have been nothing without the phenomenal set pieces. I was, however, disappointed in Hot Set overall. I thought the quality of the work, the space they had to contend with, and the materials very mundane and uninteresting. Spray foam and fog, come on, I've seen it about a million times already. I did agree with the winner, although I was cheering for the other designer to win initially. What I'd like to see is a bigger budget and a bigger space to design.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree Sawtooth. I think that they should do something like this for haunters. you get a 10x10 room, and you have 5 days to populate and decorate it. A budget of say $4,000. Winner gets $20,000.

I didn't like the fact that they go shopping. Give me a room with a bunch of foam (both rigid and flexible), some sculpting tools, paint and monster mud, and let's go to town with it. I'll come up with something.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed last night's episode. They picked the right person to win this one. Both sets looked great, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We watched last night's episode as well. Nice designs, appropriate choice of winner, but watching people build things as this show is currently formatted is kind of like watching paint dry We were joking afterward about how the best way to follow this show is to watch the first five minutes to see what the inspiration is, then go do something else for a while, then come back for the last five minutes to see the final designs.

I do enjoy seeing how a single inspiration can lead to such different designs.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I agree Sawtooth. I think that they should do something like this for haunters. you get a 10x10 room, and you have 5 days to populate and decorate it. A budget of say $4,000. Winner gets $20,000.
> 
> I didn't like the fact that they go shopping. Give me a room with a bunch of foam (both rigid and flexible), some sculpting tools, paint and monster mud, and let's go to town with it. I'll come up with something.


"THEY" don't have to - i bet the forum could come up with something like this ourselves.. a certain entry fee buys your 10 x 10 space in a warehouse, get some building supplies donated (foam sheets, recyclables, etc) in exchange for advertisement, and the winner gets the pot.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bio, That they are given only 3 days to build the sets, I think purchasing set materials is necessary. As Roxy said, to us the actual build seemed boring. If they had time to really show how some of the construction was planed and done it might been better, but you just get glimpses of bits and pieces. It is fun to see how the set actually looks on film at the end and the differences in sets from the same script/inspiration.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Can't say that I am impressed with the show. I was really hoping for a bigger set and for them to have to build more of their own props. They really do need to show a little more of the planning because right now it kind of makes the builders seem a little flighty. The nice thing about the show though it show how you can be working on something then inspiration hits and how you tweak it to make it a little different. But yeah, paint drying is running a close second to this show for us.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a valid point, Spooky. I guess I'm just a hard head because I build all my own scenery and props. Watching some of the building sequences can be boring. I will say that the guy who built the sliding doors did a pretty cool thing there.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah-ha! I knew this thread had to exist somewhere, but it took a while to find it...
I think there have been only 6 episodes so far - and episode 6 was a few weeks ago now.

I actually like this show. Not as much as I liked Face Off before the Nicole debacle, but I liked it. I enjoyed seeing the design portion. They figure out what to make of an inspiration in a short amount of time. Because their time is so short, I like seeing how it evolves - or fails to - during the execution. It is also interesting to me how radically different the sets appear on film, where the angles are all so carefully controlled.

I love the fact that we get one show, pick a winner, and move on. No interpersonal drama. Face Off 1 and 2 seemed to try to emphasize that, FO 3 had virtually none, and it felt like this was an experiment in eliminating it altogether.

So, yeah, I enjoyed what I saw here. The filming was a bit formulaic. In the first episode, I knew who would win mostly because they kept making it seem like she could not win. I forgive them that. It's not yet as annoying as "the one going home tonight is....commercial. Not that I see commercials. I watch online.

Having been longwinded, I will say this about the crash landed episode and the evil lair episode:

How can you have the idea that the landscape is a living beast, and you want it to "breathe", but you never consider actually making it MOVE in the initial design?

Next - The evil lair directions were specific - supervillains have no budget. Go BIG! And they went with a computer in a cave and Goob from Meet the Roninson's - still living in his old bedroom? Why not a space station? What says unlimited resources like a space station with Earth in the window? What about the bottom of the sea? Both can show the location with windows, and both will have airlocks where the hero could be strapped to that chair, struggling desperately to escape before the outer door opens. The space thing I thought of right away. 

I admit the ocean thing came later, as part of my "think of a thing, then think of its opposite" habit.

Anyway, I hope they make more. I love the behind the scenes stuff! Seeing Dapper Cadaver was cool too! Oh - and renting! I never thought of just renting the stuff! Brilliant!


----------

